# Biting Ankles when leaving the house



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

Sophie always bites my parents, sister, friends' ankles on their way out of my house. She does this at my parents house as well. She never goes after me, but as soon as someone heads for the door, she begins her attack. I had her in the office a couple times, and she did that to a couple of my staff when they were leaving my office. (she managed to rip a hole in the pants of a good friend, which surprised me since I had to have 8 teeth removed, including her front teeth). 

She was a stray and is about 5 years old. I have had her for a year + now and this has been going on since day one of her coming home to my house. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

A recent dog whisperer episode addressed this very same behavior in a Maltese. This one's ankle biting escalated to the point that he was starting to break skin. You might want to see if you can find a copy of that episode.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rpcvkatherine_@Jul 24 2005, 10:34 PM
> *Sophie always bites my parents, sister, friends' ankles on their way out of my house.  She does this at my parents house as well.  She never goes after me, but as soon as someone heads for the door, she begins her attack.  I had her in the office a couple times, and she did that to a couple of my staff when they were leaving my office.  (she managed to rip a hole in the pants of a good friend, which surprised me since I had to have 8 teeth removed, including her front teeth).
> 
> She was a stray and is about 5 years old.  I have had her for a year + now and this has been going on since day one of her coming home to my house.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey does this to my husband...only him. I think she thinks it is a game. She has never bit him but she will go after his pants. If he has shorts on she leaves him alone. She prances at his legs and does this cute little bark. I think she thinks this is his way of playing with her.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sounds like an aggressive thing to me. See this link Here.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

In a puppy you think it's a puppy thing, something moving and try to catch it and it's funny to them. In an adult it's different but I don't think it's really agressive. I think more of they don't want you to live. Of course it's annoying and you have to break that habit.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie will sometimes grab the bottom of my jeans and pull me to try to get my attention when he knows i'm leaving.. haha.. he doesnt bite...


----------

